# Rear Hatch Noise - Figured it out!



## Turbo Launch (Dec 24, 2011)

After 4000 miles of extreme displeasure with my Turbo Launch I finally had a mile of pure beauty. I spent weeks off and on removing, taping, and padding various areas in the back of the car trying to combat this rattle. I can't even express how mad I would get and VW for this. Even the dealer in Temple Texas couldn't figure it out. 

So, ready for this.......................................... Passenger side, rear hatch, pressurized strut! I removed it and guess what, no rattle. To fix the problem I tried switching the left and right struts which didn't work, to fix it you have to put a sort of Boot around the strut to absorb the rattle points (BE CAREFUL!!!! - The hatch is a lot heavier than you expect, it will crush your arm easy). 

Next problem - Drivers window is getting worse, what a disaster for VW, why haven't they put out a Recall on this? 

Rear wind noise - When the wind speed/direction is ideal I get a pretty good wind howl though the top passenger side of the rear hatch. Not bad enough to bother me but it's obviously there. 

Crackle noise above the steering column - I put a small block of foam in the little area where the flexible material is and it resovled it. 

Maybe I'll keep this thing, especially if they get the window problem resolved.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I'll have to check my struts too. Thanks for the tip. 

Bill


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Turbo Launch, 

Can you post a pic of the fixed strut? 

Thanks.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Have you done the 90 day or 6k Courtesy warranty inspection? 
I did mine, they realigned window motors to lessen drag/pinch control, works better, was told might be a recall later on with a definite solution. Got a overnight loaner while fixing my Bug. 
My dealer was willing to fix all my car concerns.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

sorry for the bump....wanna keep this visible in the hopes that Turbo Launch can elaborate on the solution and post a pic. 

Specifically where the rattle is emanating from plus a visual shot of his solution to help clarify the remedy. 

NOTE: Bonus points for an accompanying basic tutorial that also identifies the area and/or mechanical function suspected to be the cause. I really don't want to start disassembling a new car if I can jump right to the fix. (BIG thanks to Turbo Launch for Guinea Pigging this one) 

It seems to vary in intensity from car to car. So far, after a little over a week of ownership this has been the one noticeable "quirk" I've had although I must admit that it has been much less of a nuisance on mine than what others have reported. For example, my stereo easily drowns it out compared to some others where nothing seems to cancel out the annoyance. 

Hopefully there's a real fix from VW in the future or an opportunity to swap them out for beefier and sturdier aftermarket struts.


----------



## Turbo Launch (Dec 24, 2011)

*Passenger Side Strut*

Well the boot didn't work for very long, I ended up just removing the strut for now. You can see that the upper ball mount for the strut has eroded prematurely. I tried wrapping teflon tape around the ball and then putting the strut back on but the pressure ate right through the teflon tape. I may try a tought type of tape around the ball. I am 100% on this identification of the rattle. 

Theoretically, something is causing the strut to move with every bump and it has to be that the hatch is moving, which is causing the strut to be forced. Maybe a better remedy would be to have a looser mounting ball on the hatch side or even having the hatch close tighter. With the addition wind noise coming through the hatch I'm suspecting the hatch needs to close tighter and more securely. This would keep it from jarring the strut. 

I don't have a means to post pictures, send me a private message with an email and I will email pix. Feel free to post them when I send them.


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

The rattle has been driving me crazy! I hope you (or someone) posts the pictures because I would love to get rid of the rattle. At my 90 day eval they addressed the rattle and it was fixed, but only for a few days.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Mangledpup said:


> The rattle has been driving me crazy! I hope you (or someone) posts the pictures because I would love to get rid of the rattle. At my 90 day eval they addressed the rattle and it was fixed, but only for a few days.


 I would check to see that, when the hatch is closed, the space separation between the hatch 
and the body are the same on both sides. The space across the top should be uniform as well. Only other areas to examine should be the hinges.....for tightness and being positioned properly, 
as well as the 'lock closing' mechanism that is activated by pressing the rear emblem inward. 
Other than all that, does the 'rubber surround' look to be fitted with 'no wear' all the way 
around? Would hope that the hatch doesn't have a construction design flaw built into it but I 
assume in this robot construction age we live in, this shouldn't be the case......but who knows 
if this is true? Didn't mention that you could have a bad strut that has too much loose play in 
its interior mechanism but that would require swapping out struts and driving a while? P.S. - 
If Bill accidently splashed a robot with some tequila when he was there, perhaps that robot began 
experiencing 'fuzzy thinking' and didn't fit all the components concerning the hatch properly.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm actually considering swapping out the struts with aftermarket ones from Sachs. 

They're only like $25.00 each. 

Part Number is SG459006 in case anyone's interested.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> I'm actually considering swapping out the struts with aftermarket ones from Sachs.
> 
> They're only like $25.00 each.
> 
> Part Number is SG459006 in case anyone's interested.


 Just be careful once their removed.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Just be careful once their removed.


 It'll be it's own version of the Venus Flytrap only I'll be the fly.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> It'll be it's own version of the Venus Flytrap only I'll be the fly.


 Gulp !


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I think there's a body flex issue with the design that's unanticipated by VW. I say this because, try as I might, I cannot get the hatch to budge at all when my Beetle is sitting still. The hatch fits solidly - I cannot get it to rattle no matter how much I play with it. But, drive down the road and hit a bump and there it is. 

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> I think there's a body flex issue with the design that's unanticipated by VW. I say this because, try as I might, I cannot get the hatch to budge at all when my Beetle is sitting still. The hatch fits solidly - I cannot get it to rattle no matter how much I play with it.  But, drive down the road and hit a bump and there it is.
> 
> Bill


 Can you get 'The Cadenza Man' to lay down in the trunk area with a stethiscope while you 
drive the car?


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

UTE said:


> I think there's a body flex issue with the design that's unanticipated by VW. I say this because, try as I might, I cannot get the hatch to budge at all when my Beetle is sitting still. The hatch fits solidly - I cannot get it to rattle no matter how much I play with it. But, drive down the road and hit a bump and there it is.
> 
> Bill


 Hmmm is it possible it is unique to the Turbo Versions since you have a Turbo... The Turbo hatch is heavier due to the wing. 
It's possible the wing is causing a vibration or something that wears the strut out. 
Do you have a sunroof also? I could see where a sun roof could affect body stiffness.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

In email exchanges between myself and the OP, I noted that while mine are noticeable and vary in intensity they're never maddeningly annoying. 

I checked mine and noticed that the Ball mount at the bottom of the struts were greased on mine and he said his weren't and a picture he sent me showing wear confirmed that. 

Might be something to check on others.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

plex03 said:


> In email exchanges between myself and the OP, I noted that while mine are noticeable and vary in intensity they're never maddeningly annoying.
> 
> I checked mine and noticed that the Ball mount at the bottom of the struts were greased on mine and he said his weren't and a picture he sent me showing wear confirmed that.
> 
> Might be something to check on others.


 That would be great if it could be identified as a problem due to some worker on the line not being trained to lubricate the strut before installing.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> Can you get 'The Cadenza Man' to lay down in the trunk area with a stethiscope while you
> drive the car?


 Haha... I did exactly that with my NB. After two years of chasing squeaks and rattle, I unleashed my rage by taking up a new hobby - recreational cussing my NB in German. Verdammte Scheisse!!! 

German is very ugly when spoken with anger. 

Kidding aside, I did notice that the Beetle's trunk lid is much lighter than the NB's. It is possible that the lid does flex and rattle. 

Verdammte Scheisse!!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Mercedes Benz has something they call 'Magic Lubricant' for door latches, locks and 
seals, which they claim is the best possible solution for noisy locks & latches, as well 
as door seals and window sliders. Whether it would help a creaking rear hatch, I'm not 
sure. A jar lists for $64 but there is a source selling it on Ebay for $39.95 (out of N.J.) 
with $6.30 shipping. 

OEM MB Silicone Paste - Ebay Item # 290487114205 

P.S. - I first became aware of this product when I had a 1984 G-Wagen. Many G-Wagen 
owners around the world spoke glowingly about this stuff. Some have mentioned here 
that VW has a similar product that they prefer because it isn't silicone based but MB has 
been selling this stuff for years and years. Maybe VW's is just as good......and I'm sure it 
is cheaper.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Sorry to dredge up this thread, but I had my dealership look at this rattle while Turbo was in the shop for the window thing. They claimed they found the noise coming from the "center buckle". Whatever they did didn't fix it and seems to have gotten worse. Such as hearing the rattle even when on the smoothest of asphalt. :banghead:


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I've heard a few little rattles (brief). I think it was part of the rear seat belt.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I've occasionally heard a few rattles back there; only to then find out (when I lock the car and don't hear a beep), that the hatch wasn't completely closed. I can be closed enough to stay closed, but still be loose enough to rattle sometimes. If I close it _firmly_ the rattles go away, at least in my experience (with my car). Probably lots of things could cause noises back there. Maybe the privacy cover is loose? Might be worth removing it and seeing if the noises lessen. Have also heard from some that tools in the spare tire compartment sometimes come loose and rattle around. 

GTarr


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks all. I've been closing the hatch pretty tight but will look into loose tools and removing the privacy thing as well. Though it sounds like the frame itself is making the noise, or a strut.


----------



## St1300 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fixed mine with silcone spray*

I had a noise in the rear and could not ID where it was coming from? and sprayed the rear hatch seal with Silcone Spray and Bam Rear hatch noise was gone


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

St1300 said:


> I had a noise in the rear and could not ID where it was coming from? and sprayed the rear hatch seal with Silcone Spray and Bam Rear hatch noise was gone


Where exactly did you spray? Just the latch area?


----------



## St1300 (Mar 8, 2012)

You have to spray the whole rubber seal around the rear hatch that is attached to the car The latch has nothing to do with it, I adjusted the latch and the rubber bumper stops on both sides and it made no difference in the noise It was the rubber seal that was sprayed with Dry Silcone spray for rubber that did the trick and eliminated the creaking noise or rattle.


----------



## St1300 (Mar 8, 2012)

The dealer had the car for 3 days And had the head liner out and the whole inside torn apart trying to find the rattle and they never did, I fixed it in 20 sec with the silicone:laugh:


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Awesome...that rattle has been driving me nuts! Thanks for replying! :thumbup:


----------



## St1300 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah NP, That noise was driving me crazy to it kinda sounds like the noise is coming from the inside the body of the car around the rear hatch like the struts or something, Hard to pinpoint just were, But its was just the rubber gasket, let me know if it fixes your rattle to?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Great News.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

St1300 said:


> Yeah NP, That noise was driving me crazy to it kinda sounds like the noise is coming from the inside the body of the car around the rear hatch like the struts or something, Hard to pinpoint just were, But its was just the rubber gasket, let me know if it fixes your rattle to?


That's exactly what it sounds like, like it is from the frame of the car. I have some "wet" silicone spray, but will have go looking for the dry stuff.
:thumbup:


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Got a hold of some spray and will douse that seal after work today. LOL


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I also have this noise, my dealer falsely attributed it to my rear hatch cargo cover not being secured. I still get the noise going over light bumps.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Aonarch said:


> I also have this noise, my dealer falsely attributed it to my rear hatch cargo cover not being secured. I still get the noise going over light bumps.


Yeah, mine said something about a center seat buckle. Yeah, no. I also hear mine over the slightest bumps...too loud for me to just overlook and ignore (even with the Fender blasting).


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

somebody needs to post a picture of where to spray this ****er because "Herbie" is making me angry lately every little bump and i hear a rattle!


----------

